

Show HN: Hakn, an iOS reader for Hacker News - mcglincy
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hakn.-reader-for-hacker-news./id952484565?mt=8

======
canda
Great design, perfect readability.

The total number of comments could be shown on the details page (transition
effect to fast). I miss the "new" tab as well.

But no attribution / mention of HN/ycombinator?

Nice app (but not usable until login and commenting is supported).

------
mcglincy
hey y'all!

I had some time between other projects at my day job so I built Hakn, an iOS
HN reader app that uses HN's new Firebase API. This was also my opportunity to
try out Swift on a shipping app.

HN's Firebase API is currently read-only, so Hakn doesn't yet support login,
submitting, upvoting, etc. Currently Hakn is just a light and easy reader app,
good for lurkers like myself :)

Hakn is free, so please give it a try and let me know what you think. I'll be
bug fixing and tinkering with it as time allows.

Cheers!

------
m451
Sweet!

